# Importing cars that are not available in the U.S., from México?



## MomoB12 (Jul 22, 2003)

Well I'm from Mexico, and I've noticed we have many cars that aren't available in the U.S., such as cars from makers like Opel and Seat. Just how hard is it to import one of these cars in the U.S.? Because I suppose some people over there would be really wanting to have a 3.2 V6 Opel Vectra! Or the even sweeter 2.0T León R (Known as Cupra R in Europe). Or have you actually seen someone with one of these over there?

Also, some cars get released a good time before than in the U.S., such is the case with Smart vehicles, which have been around for around 2 years here, or the BMW X3 that was released about 4 months before.

Here's a small list and some shots of cars available in Mexico:


*Opel (Sold by Chevrolet)*

*Astra*








Available engines:
114hp 2.0
148hp 2.4

*Vectra*








Available engines:
147hp 2.2
211hp 3.2 V6

*Corsa*








Available engines:
100hp 1.8

*Zafira*- Minivan
*Meriva*- Minivan

*SEAT*

*Ibiza (Hatchback) and Córdoba (Sedán)*








Available engines:
100hp 1.6
115hp 2.0
150hp 1.8T (Only Ibiza)

*León (Hatchback) and Toledo (Sedán)*















Available engines:
125hp 1.8
180hp 1.8T
225hp 1.8T (Double intercooler) 6-Speed manual (Only León)

*Alhambra - Minivan*

*VolksWagen*

*Pointer and Pointer GTI* (GTI Not available anymore)








(Sorry, this was the best picture I could find)
Available engines:
100hp 1.6
115hp 2.0 (GTI)

*Lupo* (Don't know if it's available in the US)









*Chevrolet*

*Chevy C2*








Available engine:
100hp 1.6
This is a basically a redesigned Corsa, this car was designed here in México.


My personal favorite? The León Cupra R. I'm sure there are more, just can't remember right now which. Any of you tempted by any?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Cars designed for the Mexican market do not meet the emissions or crash standards.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

yep, ite really hard to make a car for the US market...but the rewards pay off.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i want that mid engine hatch that seat makes.....the leon. its awsome


bII said:


> Cars designed for the Mexican market do not meet the emissions or crash standards.


thats to bad, i know everyone would kill for a brand spankin new b13, with tusuru lights stock :thumbup:







yeaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MomoB12 (Jul 22, 2003)

bII said:


> Cars designed for the Mexican market do not meet the emissions or crash standards.


Is that the only reason? I mean, what about Renault cars, wouldn't those be unavailable due to their big flop in the U.S. some years ago? It's not all safety regulations...

And the only cars "designed" for the Mexican market would be the Pointer, Lupo and Chevy C2, the rest are just the same as their European counterparts. Which of course probably don't meet the safety regulations but I wanted just to specify which were "mexican".

*Renault*

*Clio Sport*








Available Engine:
172hp 2.0

*Mégane II*















Standard on all models is a 6speed transmission.
Available Engines:
140hp 2.0
225hp 2.0T (Sport version)

*Laguna*








Available Engines:
210hp 3.0 V6

I'm hungry.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

wait..........the clio sport....was there a mid engine version of that? with some big ol' intakes in the rear fenders? if so thats the car i was thinking of not the seat :cheers: i read about it in car&driver


----------



## MomoB12 (Jul 22, 2003)

What exactly do you mean by mid-engine? Because both the Leon and the Clip sport have FF configurations, engines placed in the front and front wheel drive.

However, the Clio Sport version sold in México is an insult to the real Clio Sport, available in other countries, with a 230hp 2.5 V6.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^thats the one Pete is talking about

and im sure we'll be seeing at least one Renault vehicle in the states with the recent Nissan & Renault merger

out of all those, the only one id be interested in is the Lupo


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

damn skippy! oh jesus god god god! i love that car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its so sexy, and i deffinatly read in car & driver that its a mid engine, but they were in england i belive so maybe its an english thing?
that tiny ass lupo reminds me of the mini. i bet it could be a quick little bastad :thumbup:


----------



## MomoB12 (Jul 22, 2003)

I had the opportunity of seeing and even touching many V6 Clios in Japan. Hehehe. Not only them english gentlemen get the good stuff. We should all move to Japan, they have all the good cars. 

What about this beauty?

*NISSAN*

*SENTRA GSS*
Never saw the light in the U.S., this 4 door SE-R dressed as a normal Sentra and also available with an automatic transmission is the mother of all SE-R B14's. They go around $7,000 down here.








There was also a GSX version, which was just a normal GA16 Sentra, but with an auto and disc brakes on 4 wheels. Was this available in the U.S.?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Dodge still sells the Ramcharger in Mexico. It's basically on the Durango platform now, and run on a carburated 5.9, which has absolutely no chance of passing current emissions here. Some car makers have absolutely no interest in building cars for the US market, and quite frankly as hard as it is and as stiff a competition as there is, I can't blame them in the least. One great niche car , however, would have been the Skyline. Little or no competition here in the US, though I imagine it would have been priced similarly to the Corvette.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yep
we have Sentra SE and SE-L
which is basically a 4 door SE-R


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

yea that sentra just looks alittle more up scale

those damn se and se-l's!!!!!!!!!!!!!how they elude me! bah


----------

